# internet seller



## caxton (Aug 2, 2005)

Have anyone buy frames or complete Colnago bikes from competitivecyclist.com? Their prices seem reasonable. Thank you for any feedback.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Search Forums. .*



caxton said:


> Have anyone buy frames or complete Colnago bikes from competitivecyclist.com? Their prices seem reasonable. Thank you for any feedback.


Really dude, all the answers are their. Here are some threads

Read posts 10,11, 12 and 13 below:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=36653

Read Post #4 below:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=35196

to answer: if you buy from a US distributor you're nuts. Bring your K-Jelly and rubber gloves too.


----------



## Turf (Feb 17, 2005)

*Not as bad as you hear!*



caxton said:


> Have anyone buy frames or complete Colnago bikes from competitivecyclist.com? Their prices seem reasonable. Thank you for any feedback.



Yes, I did and it was not all bad. Competitivecylists is great to work with. And in some respects, Trialtir can be ok. After my order was screwed up (Trialtir), the folks at CC went to bat for me and got me a pretty significant discount on a nicer frame. I ended up with a better bike for about the same amount of money. Once CC got the bike frame, it was built in a day and out the door. Arrived with no delivery problems or extra charges. 

Give them a call and they will be straight up with you. If you like them and think their price is fair, use them. If you don't, then take your business somewhere else.


----------



## ColnagoDream (Aug 6, 2004)

*Maestro*

Trialtir kills US sales for Colnagos! I have two Colnagos and I will never purchase in the US. The BEST place to go is Maestro http://www.maestro-uk.com/ . You will talk directly to the owner Mike Perry and he will give you the BEST Colnago advice hands down (There are a lot of myths out there about the Colnago fit!! He will help custom fit you.). Also, he will have yours custom painted to ANY paint scheme Colnago has ever had dating back to 1996. He can also add features like a painted carbon effect that makes any of their frames look like a C-40/50. I would talk to him first!!


----------



## Max-Q (Feb 6, 2004)

+1 for Maestro. Mike is great to deal with and his prices are excellent. I have bought Colnagos from Trialtir and Maestro and I will never buy from Trialtir again. I went through a dealer and I had to contact Trialtir to see what frame they had in my size. They basically told me I needed to take what they had in stock because it would be about 10 months before I could get the frame I wanted. This was a current production CT-1 not a brand new frame. They basically forced the frame onto me in order to clear their inventory with no real regards to my needs. 

That same dealer no longer carries Colnago for the sole reason that Trialtir is so bad to deal with.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*No Doubt!!*



ColnagoDream said:


> Trialtir kills US sales for Colnagos!


I hate Triltir very much. Deceitful bastards. Maestro UK is the ONLY place to get a Colnago (but Totalcycling is 2nd). I have had the joy of steering 5 people I know from buying C50's from the US monopoly Triltir (Trial of tears), to buying at Maestro. 

That's all of 20K of sales lost!! Yippee!!!!


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

Well SHITE!!!

I just finished washing my MXL and discovered that a small crack I had on the downtube has grown significantly. It looks like I might have to start shopping for another. I can't believe the bastards stopped making the MXL. Looks like its time to call the Maestro.


----------

